# Help - Audio settings cause video delay and audio issues



## niterider006 (Oct 20, 2015)

So for the last 3 days I've talked with both Tivo and Comcast tech support going through a myriad of troubleshooting to no avail until I stumbled on a setting last night that for the moment has somewhat resolved the issue. 

The issue: 
When ever you toggle the fast forward or rewind, they was a significant 4 sec delay to what is shown on screen to what is actually playing. So but the time I hit play after fast fowarding a commercial, it would either hang up for a few seconds or I would find myself well into the program. It was always followed by a 5 seconds of no sound. 

Tivo's response:
Thought the tivo might be overheating so we did a cool down process. Didn't work.
Tried swapping out cables. Didn't work.
Ran diagnostics - reconnection process. Didn't work
Ultimately it was determined that my SNR (Signal to noise ratio) was a little higher than ideal and that comcast has to fix it. 

However, I noticed that my Tivo's audio setting was on Dolbly digital. I thought it was fine since I run an HDMI to my Yamaha Receiver. When I changed this setting to PCM, all my issues went away but my colume is noticeably lower.

So my Question is: Does this sound right to you? Shouldn't I be able to have this setting on Dolbly Digital? perhaps I do not understand the dynamics of this Audio setting.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

niterider006 said:


> However, I noticed that my Tivo's audio setting was on Dolbly digital. I thought it was fine since I run an HDMI to my Yamaha Receiver. When I changed this setting to PCM, all my issues went away but my colume is noticeably lower.
> 
> So my Question is: Does this sound right to you? Shouldn't I be able to have this setting on Dolbly Digital? perhaps I do not understand the dynamics of this Audio setting.


The whole audio dropout issue is the subject of other threads: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532421 but none have had the severity you describe. On the volume reduction with PCM, I also have that but we both use a Yamaha AVR (I use RX-V867). You have done all in your power, as did I. I still have one every few hours, but that's not enough to upset me and they are not present during playback of recordings or streaming from the internet. I can live with it. There are many theories, but all that seems to be common is that it started with the Roamio, has migrated to the Bolt and Mini, and it will probably never be fixed. That last one is my opinion.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

Interesting. I've noticed this problem too but until I saw this thread thought it was our OTA signal. I will try and switch to PCM. Do we lose any benefits of DD with this switch?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

aspexil said:


> Interesting. I've noticed this problem too but until I saw this thread thought it was our OTA signal. I will try and switch to PCM. Do we lose any benefits of DD with this switch?


On my Roamio, the volume is lower with HDMI and the output is stereo.

If you can rewind the program and repeat the dropout, the issue is with your input. If the dropout does not repeat, it's not your input.


----------



## MikeTV1_2000 (Mar 29, 2005)

Exact same issue on my Roamio after the last update. Horrible playback issues when using fastforward / skips. Audio drop outs. Same "fix" of dropping to PCM to resolve the problem.


----------



## Hilbe (Sep 5, 2005)

I have audio drop out issues until I force the TiVo to do 1080p and 2160p video. Something about resolution switching is causing it for me.


----------

